# VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV



## kati48268 (31. Oktober 2015)

Da in verschiedenen Politik-Threads immer wieder der VDKAC auftaucht, widmen wir den Krapfencamper-Funktionären doch mal einen eigenen Thread. 

Auch ich finde es etwas absurd, dass ausgerechnet eingefleischte, klassische Karpfenangler noch mal explizit im DAFV organisiert sind; mehr noch, dass sie zu der absolut fahnentreuen Fraktion gehören.

Homepage: http://www.vdkac.de/
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Verband-Deutscher-Karpfenangel-Clubs-eV-460577604011635/?fref=ts

In diesem Dachverband sind (anscheinend) 6 regionale Karpfenanglerclubs organisiert: http://www.vdkac.de/?page_id=845

1. Vorsitzender ist Sven Brux, Beschäftigt beim Fussballclub St. Pauli. Er kokettiert medial etwas mit seiner Vergangenheit als Punk, was es für mich noch erstaunlicher macht, dass jemand, der mal Rebell war, heute in einem Bundesverband der Angler mit alles abnickt, was so gar nicht gut für Angler -schon gar nicht Karpfenangler(!)- ist.
Schließlich steht der DAFV klar für Verwertung von Fängen, führt dies auch als alleinigen Grund für die Angelei an.
Und zieht immer wieder gegen die bösen Trophäenangler zu Felde, zu denen sie die releasenden Carphunter zu zählen.

Es gibt ein Interview mit ihm & unserem Thomas:
http://www.vdkac.de/?p=465
Ich weiß nicht, ob das hier schon irgendwo thematisiert wurde...

Zuletzt äußerte sich die Karpfenanglerplattform Carpzilla kritisch zu der Beitragserhöhung des DAFV und will mal kritisch beim VDKAC nachhaken, der die Erhöhung mitgetragen hat; http://www.carpzilla.de/news/carpzilla-news/dafv-beschliesst-beitragserhoehung-fuer-angler-6949.html

Ist hier im Board jemand in diesen Clubs organisiert und kann uns mehr zu diesem Grüppchen sagen?
Vor allem: "warum"?!


----------



## Jose (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

noch so ein kack-anglerverband

_"Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des Umweltschutzes, des Naturschutzes, der Landschaftspflege und des Sports."

_bla und bla und bla_
wer nix wird wird bahnhofswirt, wer gar nix wird wird präsi
_


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (31. Oktober 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und zieht immer wieder gegen die bösen Trophäenangler zu Felde, zu denen sie die releasenden Carphunter zu zählen.



Ca.2000 rum, "Ära"VDSF[emoji57] ) gab es auf einer JHV von einem damaligen Präsidiumsmitglied Richtung DKAC mal folgenden Satz: "Auf die paar tausend Karpfenangler in D,können wir gerne verzichten"

Soso..da haben beide Parteien anscheinend Erinnerungsdefizite.

Aus der damaligen  Entrüstung(Carpmagazine und einstige Grössen der Szene waren da alles andere als "amused") ist über die Jahre bis 2015 nicht mal ein Sturm im Wasserglas geblieben..obwohl der aktuelle DAFV ideologisch ja eindeutig ein VDSF 2.0 ist.

Und nun helfen "Geächtete" diesem Trümmerhaufen quasi auch noch.

Man verrät die eigene Philosophie und macht als Sahnehäubchen noch den der Beitragserhöhung zustimmenden Wackeldackel.

Das S.B.im 2013er Interview mit Thomas den mit diesem DAFV absolut unrealistischen Traum von "mit einer Stimme sprechen"unreflektiert nachplapperte,war schon beinahe trauriger Slapstick pur und auch leise Vorahnung zugleich.

Vom Rebell zum glattgebügelten Opportunist?

Ja warum eigentlich?

Ich vermute immer noch,das diese Fahne im DAFV Wind aus simpler Angst um Gewässer weht..macht diesen Kotau aber nicht großartig glaubwürdiger.

Riecht irgendwie nach..Nein,ich denke es mir lieber.

@Jose
Alt aber gut und passender denn je


----------



## GandRalf (1. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Kotau hat etwas mit "Ehre" zu tun.


----------



## kati48268 (1. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> ... von einem damaligen Präsidiumsmitglied Richtung DKAC mal folgenden Satz: "Auf die paar tausend Karpfenangler in D,können wir gerne verzichten"
> 
> Soso..da haben beide Parteien anscheinend Erinnerungsdefizite.


Hab ich auch schon mal irgendwo gehört.

Umso aberwitziger ist es, dass in der "Carphunterszene" die Meinung vorherrscht, dass der Trend doch in Richtung legales C&R geht; ist immer wieder mal zu lesen.
Ich hab das Gefühl, dass die in einer Art schönen Scheinwelt leben und absolut nicht mitkriegen oder wahrnehmen wollen, wohin der Zug fährt.
Medial, juristisch,... von den Verbänden befürwortet.

Was macht dieses Karpfenangler-Grüppchen da im DAFV?
Wie "stark" sind die überhaupt?
Die paar regionalen Unterclubs, dass kann doch nich groß was hermachen?
Sehen normale Karpfenangler im VDKAC "ihren" Interessenvertreter?
Kennen die die Existenz des Ladens überhaupt?
Fragen über Fragen...


----------



## meckpomm (3. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Moin,

ich bin ich vielen Angelvereinen organisiert. Und ja, ich  bin auch schon lange in einem DKAC Mitglied. Genauso wie über  verschiedene Vereine auch in drei weiteren Landesverbänden, u.a. auch  solchen, die auf hoher Ebene gegen der Bundesverband schimpfen und den  Austritt erklärt haben. Zudem bin ich an der Ostsee als freier Angler unterwegs. Schlicht und ergreifend, weil ich Zugang zu  Gewässern haben und mein Hobby aktiv ausüben möchte.



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Ca.2000  rum, "Ära"VDSF[emoji57] ) gab es auf einer JHV von einem damaligen  Präsidiumsmitglied Richtung DKAC mal folgenden Satz: "Auf die paar  tausend Karpfenangler in D,können wir gerne verzichten"
> 
> Soso..da haben beide Parteien anscheinend Erinnerungsdefizite.



Der VDKAC war als Spezialverband im DAV organisiert. Der VDSF hat  auf Spezialverbände nicht so viel Wert gelegt. Karpfenangler hatten bei  einigen VDSF-Verbänden scheinbar nicht so die große Wertschätzung. Aber  das damalige Präsidiumsmitglied scheint ja raus zu sein und  Spezialverbände noch im DAFV drin; da hat sich dann doch der DAV  durchgesetzt. Aber wie will mich überhaupt ein Verein/Verband vertreten,  der eine (von mehreren) Angelarten derartig geringschätzt und sich  nicht mal für mich interessiert? Aber gut, ich sehe mich nicht als  Karpfenangler, ich fange über das Jahr auch genug Hecht, Zander,  Dorsche, Forellen, Karauschen.

Für mich lesen sich die Leitlinien  der VDKAC klar und auch bei DAFV kann ich mich wiederfinden. Dort wird  das Abschlagen aller Fische nicht gefordert. Die juristischen  Fachaufsätzen (Jendrusch/Arlinghaus: Catch & Release  Eine  juristische Untersuchung. Agrar- und Umweltrecht 2/2005, Seiten 48-51  und weitere) sowie die hier oft zitierte Darstellung von Elmar Weber  geben doch die Möglichkeiten des nach wie vor gültigen Tierschutzrechtes  wieder. Ich bin aber auch in Vereinen, die an ihren Gewässern die  Angler weiter einschränken. Ist aber nur meine persönliche Meinung. Kann  ja ruhig jeder anders sehen.

Die Erhöhung des Beitrags im DAFV  wurde vor einiger Zeit in meinem DKAC abgefragt. Ich finde es richtig,  wenn die DKAC die Richtung im VDKAC vorgeben und nicht diejenigen, die  kurz vor der Abstimmung als anonyme Äußerung (überhaupt Mitglieder?)  versuchen diese von den regionalen DKAC gefasste Mehrheitsentscheidung  zu kippen. Gut, aber der Mitgliedsbeitrag hatte sich ja erst vor einigen  Jahren für mich von 3,2€ auf 2€ verringert, wobei das bei meinen paar  hundert Euro im Jahr für Angelberechtigungen (s.o.) vernachlässigbar  ist. In anderen meiner Verbände hab ich von der Diskussion überhaupt  nichts mitbekommen und war entsprechend vom Austritt überrascht; die  Information kann aber auch irgendwo unterwegs hängen geblieben sein. Was  mir aber als Angler wirklich entgegen kommt sind  Austauschberechtigungen zwischen der Verbänden.

Verzeiht mir, wenn ich mich im Folgenden nur zu diesen Themen äußern werde, wenn  ich es für sinnvoll und sachlich erachte. So manche Äußerung (Krapfencamper, kack-anglerverband etc.), die bereits jetzt  vertreten wird, ist tendentiös und ich möchte nichts  rechtfertigen.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Für mich lesen sich die Leitlinien  der VDKAC klar und auch bei DAFV kann ich mich wiederfinden. *Dort wird  das Abschlagen aller Fische nicht gefordert*.


Lesen hilft:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=298372

Kein Dementi danach in der Zeitung, kein Widerruf, bleibt alles öffentlich so stehen - warum wohl, wenn man das alles angeblich doch gar nicht so gemeint hätte??..

DAFV = Angeln nur zur Verwertung mit allen Folgen..

Pöse, in meinen Augen aber durchaus treffend:
Der Unterschied zwischen PETA und dem DAFV?
PETA wird nicht von organisierten Angelfischern bezahlt...........

Wenns das ist, was die Karpfenangelclubs wollen, sind sie ja im DAFV gut aufgehoben - und habens nicht besser verdient..


----------



## meckpomm (3. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Moin,

keine Ahnung, ob er es letztendlich in einer Zeitung dementiert hat.

Ich hab nur auf der Seite des VDKAC gelesen, 
"In einem Artikel wurde der Eindruck erweckt, Herr Spahn vertrete die  Ansicht, die Entnahme jedes Fanges sei grundsätzlich die alleinige  Berechtigung des Angelns. Eine derartige Äußerung eines  DAFV-Mitarbeiters entspricht weder der Ansicht vieler Angler noch ist  sie mit den Leitsätzen des DAFV vereinbar."

"(...) haben wir (der VDKAC) uns an Herrn Spahn gewandt und um Aufklärung gebeten. Wir  waren erfreut zu hören, dass die aufgeführten Zitate nicht von Herrn  Spahn autorisiert waren, missverstanden wurden und mitnichten die  Ansichten des Herrn Spahn wiedergeben. Der DAFV möchte sich aber nicht  weiter zu der Angelegenheit äußern. Der VDKAC bedauert diese  Entscheidung."
(Quelle: https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=795918427144216&id=460577604011635&hc_location=ufi)

Das war dann auch irgendwann in dem von dir zitierten Thread Thema: http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4300719&postcount=342

Ich finde es von meinem Verband schonmal "fortschrittlich", mal nachgefragt zu haben. Ein deutliches Dementi wäre toll gewesen, klar, das ist aber nicht im Ermessen des VDKAC. Ich finde es aber auch unglücklich, die o.g. Zitate zu vergessen und zu implizieren, es wäre gar nichts passiert.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Sharpo (3. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

In der Tat, das Abschlagen aller Fische wird nicht gefordert.
Auch lässt sich der DAFV nicht genau schriftl. dazu aus.

Aber die öffentl. Meinung einiger DAFV Verantwortlichen beinhaltet Angeln zum Nahrungserwerb.
Jeder nicht geschützte Fisch eignet sich dafür. Somit muss jeder nicht geschützte Fisch abgeschlagen werden.
Dies wird ganz klar von denen Kommuniziert! 

Trophäenangeln, welches viele Karpfenangler betreiben ist nicht gestattet. Auch dies wird ganz klar vom DAFV und LV kommuniziert.

Und ob die getätigte Aussage von Herrn Spahn nicht zum Druck in einem öffentl. Medium genehmigt war, ist im Grunde nicht von belang. Er hat diese Aussage getätigt.
Er hat diese Aussage nicht öffentlich korrigiert und sie wurde gedruckt.
Und auch vom DAFV nicht widersprochen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich finde es von meinem Verband schonmal "fortschrittlich", mal nachgefragt zu haben. Ein deutliches Dementi wäre toll gewesen, klar, das ist aber nicht im Ermessen des VDKAC. Ich finde es aber auch unglücklich, die o.g. Zitate zu vergessen und zu implizieren, es wäre gar nichts passiert.


Sorry:
WENN solche Äußerungen NICHT autorisiert veröffentlicht wurden, IST ES DIE PFLICHT JEDES Verbandlers, UMGEHEND für eine Gegendarstellung, Widerruf, Dementi laut Presserecht zu sorgen - und nicht nur zahlende LV hintenrum beruhigen (oder belügen?).

Wird das wie hier nicht getan, ist so ein Verband und so ein GF NICHT TRAGBAR!!!

Und wenn sich die VDKACler dann so beruhigen lassen und NICHT auf ein öffentliches DEMENTI BESTEHEN, sind sie kein Stück besser.

Die gleichen Anglerfeinde wie im DAFV und bei PETA.......


----------



## kati48268 (3. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Danke meckpomm für dein Statement.

Und ich bitte dich, das "Krapfencamper" von mir nicht als Angriff zu sehen; ich nenn die Jungs ständig so und meine das nie abwertend. Erkennt man natürlich nicht, wenn ich das Wort einfach so dahin schreibe.
Ich habe absolut gar nichts gegen die klassichen Karpfenangler, ganz im Gegenteil. Auch wenn dies nicht meine Angelei ist, habe ich Respekt vor dem Einsatz & Biss, den die Jungs zeigen.

Ich kann so einige Dinge in den Leitsätzen des DAFV finde, die ich so gar nicht teile. Z.B. wird auch hier nur von Zurücksetzen bei nicht erreichtem Mindestmaß & bei Schonzeit gesprochen, der Rest bleibt möglichst schwülstiges Blabla.

Viel schlimmer ist aber, dass das alles nur Absichtserklärungen sind und nichts, aber auch gar nichts umgesetzt wird.

Wo ist denn die 'gezielte Öffentlichkeitsarbeit', der 'Dialog mit Politik & Legislative',... das alles findet nicht statt!
Die 'Einbeziehung von Menschen mit Behinderungen' ist so weit kastriert worden, dass Fritz Emonts (den ich für einen feinen Kerl halte) frustriert hingeschmissen hat. Die 'Kinder- & Jugendförderung' ist ein Witz, usw. usw. usw.

Die LVs setzen so etwas durchaus um, der BV beschäftigt sich aber ausschließlich mit den Fetischthemen 'Wasserkraft' & 'Kormoran' (und kriegt auch da nichts gesch***en) und ansonsten nur mit sich selbst!

Eigentlich muss man die Leitsätze als "Vorspielen falscher Tatsachen" und somit "Betrug" anprangern, denn sie stehen da wie Blei auf Papier und es bewegt sich gar nichts!

Die Standpunkte des VDKAC haben mit den _real_ vertretenen Positionen des DAFV so viel zu tun wie Atomphysik mit einer Fahrradwerkstatt.
Da passt aber so gar nix zueinander!

Beitragserhöhung:
Frau Dr. ist über die Lande gezogen und hat den LVs und den Delegierten der Vereine erzählt (war selbst dabei), dass sie unbedingt 1€/Kopf mehr brauchen um bessere Arbeit zu machen.
Die LV-Vertreter stimmten dem zu, forderten öffentlich dann aber auch endlich bessere Arbeit und Ergebnisse.
Am Tag vor der JHV inkl. Beitragserhöhung legte sie offen, dass von der Kohle nun eine Immobilie gekauft werden soll.
Niemand hat dort dieser Nummer -auch das nenne ich "Betrug"- widersprochen!


Deswegen frage ich den VDKAC, seine Mitglieder & auch dich:
a) wo seht ihr denn nur Schnittmengen? |kopfkrat
b) wie könnt ihr nur mit den durch den DAFV _real_ vertretenen Positionen (siehe z.B. Spahn-Äusserungen, wie zuvor von Thomas zitiert) als Karpfenangler und auch mit mit den VDKAC-Standpunkten leben? ;+
c) was soll (wie) durch eine DAFV-Mitgliedschaft erreicht werden? #c
d) wie konnte der VDKAC (und viele andere) der Beitragserhöhung (spätestens nach dem Outing "Immobilie") nur zustimmen? #q


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (3. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

N'abend Rene,
die juristischen Fachaufsätze sind bekannt, kümmern den DAFV als BV aber kaum bis überhaupt nicht.

Prof.Arlinghaus war und bleibt für viele da ein rotes Tuch..kann nicht sein,was nicht sein darf.

Jeder modern aufgestellte Verband, würde Leute wie Prof.Arlinghaus zur argumentativen Schützenhilfe mit Handkuss nehmen.Was macht der DAFV?

Angeln nur zur Verwertung..gesagt von einem DAFV GF 2015

Das DU dich im DAFV wiederfindest,Respekt..meine ich nicht abwertend.

Nur scheint das m.M.n.leider nicht auf Gegenseitigkeit zu beruhen.

Bei jeder passenden Gelegenheit nämlich,wirft dieser Bundesverband die Releaser(dürfte ja wohl auch im VDKAC Organisierte betreffen[emoji57] ) den medialen Geiern und der einseitig informierten Öffentlichkeit zum Frass vor..schöne Geschäftspartner hat man da.

Soviel zum Thema "mit einer Stimme sprechen".

Mit diesem DAFV BV eine teure Utopie.


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Mal was zu dem DAFV-Betrag an sich:
Das hier...


meckpomm schrieb:


> ... Gut, aber der Mitgliedsbeitrag hatte sich ja erst vor einigen  Jahren für mich von 3,2€ auf 2€ verringert, ...


...liest man ja auch öfter von Ex-DAV'lern.

_"2€, Erhöhung um 1€,... ist ja kein Geld. Wir geben so viel für Angelgedöns aus..."_
Dieses Argument wird ebenfalls immer wieder in den Raum geschmissen, von manchen Anglern, von LV-Funktionären, auch von Frau Dr. persönlich.

3€ können für jemanden mit sehr wenig Einkommen (Hartz 4, niedrige Rente,...) schon ein Betrag sein, der sich bemerkbar macht, aber lassen wir das mal beiseite.
Für die Masse ist das naürlich nix und tut nicht weh.

Ich könnte auch jährlich 3€ in den nächsten Gully werfen.
Wäre total unsinnig, aber ein spürbarer Schaden würde mir nicht entstehen.
Es kommt doch aber darauf an, _für was_ man Geld ausgibt oder auch verschwendet.

Ich käme nie auf den Gedanken 3€ in eine Peta-Sammelbüchse zu werfen 
oder einer politischen Organisation zu geben, die genau das vertritt, das ich _nicht_ möchte.

Da würde ich die Kohle eher in den Gully schmeissen, denn das würde mir "weniger weh" tun.
Ich denke, ihr versteht was ich damit meine.

Beim DAFV ist das aber ähnlich.
Dieser Verband handelt kaum/nicht in meinem Interesse, eher schon handelt er gegen meine Interessen.

Die Ex-DAV'ler mögen sich ja über "gesparte" 1,20€, bzw. nun nur noch 0,20€ freuen.
Ihr ehemaliger Verband hat aber auch etwas für sie getan!
Das sieht nun doch völlig anders aus.
Wir Ex-VDSF'ler sind es ja quasi gewohnt einen Verband zu bezahlen, der gegen unsere Interessen handelt, somit müsste es den Ex-DAV'lern eigentlich noch mehr "weh tun" als mir.

Dazu kommt, dass ich als Angler kaum eine Wahl habe, wie bei "Gully oder nicht".
Wenn ich in einem Verein/LV-Verband sein möchte (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) oder quasi muss (Verbandsgewässer), bin ich abhängig davon, wie diese Organisation zum DAFV steht.

*Ich will nicht, dass die meine Kohle kriegen!
Nicht 2€, nicht 3€, nicht mal einen Cent!*


By the way, nur mal so ein Gedanke:
wenn der DAFV zukünftig auf die freiwillige Mitgliedschaft von Anglern angewiesen wäre, mit Mindestbeitrag X und freiwilligem Beitrag nach Wunsch, wie lange würde es wohl dauern bis
- dort Arbeit für Angler gemacht werden würde?
- und vermutlich durch ganz anderes Personal?
- oder bis der Laden ganz schnell von der Bildfläche verschwunden wäre???


----------



## meckpomm (4. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Deswegen frage ich den VDKAC, seine Mitglieder & auch dich:
> a) wo seht ihr denn nur Schnittmengen? |kopfkrat
> b) wie könnt ihr nur mit den durch den DAFV _real_ vertretenen Positionen (siehe z.B. Spahn-Äusserungen, wie zuvor von Thomas zitiert) als Karpfenangler und auch mit mit den VDKAC-Standpunkten leben? ;+
> c) was soll (wie) durch eine DAFV-Mitgliedschaft erreicht werden? #c
> d) wie konnte der VDKAC (und viele andere) der Beitragserhöhung (spätestens nach dem Outing "Immobilie") nur zustimmen? #q



Moin,

Sorry, wenn ich eure Diskussion zum DAFV an dieser Stelle weitestgehend unkommentiert lasse. Ferner verweise ich auch mein Posting (http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=4428441&postcount=8), das einige aber mittlerweile schon wieder ignorieren (Punkt b).

Ich persönlich sehe in den Leitsätzen des DAFV und den Leitlinien des VDKAC weitreichendes Potential. Ich kann aber auch verwaltungsjuristisch formulierte Texte lesen, ohne es als Geschwüllst oder BlaBla abzutun (Punkt a). Das ist leider meinem Beruf geschuldet. Könnte man sicher detaillierter ausführen, aber irgendwie kam in der Vergangenheit immer jemand daher, der mich bewusst missverstehen wollte.
Deshalb kann es jeder anders sehen.

Wenn man unterstellt, dass es eine Vertretung der organisierten Angler auf Bundesebene geben soll, dann sollte man dieser Vertretung bzw. deren Mitarbeiter auch zugestehen, dass diese in einem Gebäude Zuflucht suchen. Nach dem öffentlich zugänglichem Deligiertenmaterial erkenne ich klar die Punkte, an denen tatsächlich mehr Geld ausgegeben werden soll (Punkt d). Ich könnte mich aus fachlicher Sicht auch zur Immobilien in Berlin äußern, was sowas kostet und ob Miete oder Kauf ggf. mit Zins und Tilgung nachhaltiger ist. Passt hier aber auch nicht, wäre auch nur meine persönliche Meinung mit bescheidenen Fachkenntnissen u.a. in Berlin.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

meckpomm schrieb:


> Ich persönlich sehe in den Leitsätzen des DAFV und den Leitlinien des VDKAC weitreichendes Potential.


Ich erkenne was real für Angler und das Angeln getan wird vom DAFV:
Nichts (bestenfalls) oder kontraproduktives..


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Sorry:
> WENN solche Äußerungen NICHT autorisiert veröffentlicht wurden, IST ES DIE PFLICHT JEDES Verbandlers, UMGEHEND für eine Gegendarstellung, Widerruf, Dementi laut Presserecht zu sorgen - und nicht nur zahlende LV hintenrum beruhigen (oder belügen?).
> 
> Wird das wie hier nicht getan, ist so ein Verband und so ein GF NICHT TRAGBAR!!!
> ...



Was interessieren mich die von den Verbanditen aufgeschriebene Märchen, an die sie sich eh noch nie gehalten haben und die nur zum abzocken der Angler dienen?

Und wenn sich die VDKACler dann so beruhigen lassen und NICHT auf ein öffentliches DEMENTI BESTEHEN, sind sie kein Stück besser.

Und das mit der Immobilie ist zudem zu hinterfragen:
Angeblich ist jetzt gekündigt, obwohl der Vertrag noch weiter gelaufen wäre..

Man weiss nicht, ob der Vermieter gekündigt hat (dann hätte man dagegen rechtlich vorgehen müssen) oder der DAFV selber - wurde auch auf der HV nicht gesagt - nur, dass man jetzt was Neues brauche.

Man könnte auch auf die Idee kommen, dass das von Frau Dr. und Konsorten bewusst so gemacht wurde, um endlich was "Repräsentatives" zu bekommen....

Wenn man natürlich stumpf schlicht glaubt, was "die da oben" erzählen und mauscheln, dann ists nur gerecht., wenn die organisierten Angelfischer diesen Anglerfeinden im DAFV auch ne repräsentative neue Bleibe zahlen...

Wenn man schon real nichts Positives erreicht, muss man ja wenigstens repräsentieren können........

Und der VDKAC macht alles mit, informiert seine Mitglieder nicht richtig was da wirklich abläuft und lässt die am Ende noch bezahlen - aber so wollens die wohl, sonst würden die nicht immer wieder solche Vorstände wählen....

Von daher:
Passt, der VDKAC bekommt was er verdient - den DAFV...........


----------



## meckpomm (4. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und das mit der Immobilie ist zudem zu hinterfragen:
> Angeblich ist jetzt gekündigt, obwohl der Vertrag noch weiter gelaufen wäre..
> 
> Man weiss nicht, ob der Vermieter gekündigt hat (dann hätte man dagegen rechtlich vorgehen müssen) oder der DAFV selber - wurde auch auf der HV nicht gesagt - nur, dass man jetzt was Neues brauche.



Moin,

doch, _man_ weiß mehr. Entsprechend der Notizen, die mir von den Inhalten der Verbandsausschusssitzung in Göttingen zur Verfügung gestellt wurden, gab es *zur Immobilie/ Geschäftsstelle in Berlin* Anmerkungen von der Präsidentin, die scheinbar begründet haben, warum die jetzige Entwicklung so passiert und welche Alternativen es gibt. Derjenige, der die Notizen verfasst hat, wird sich das nicht ausgedacht haben.

Ich werde das dort gesagte inhaltlich nicht kommentieren und ich kann auch nichts dafür, wenn du auf Grundlage deiner unvollständigen Informationen andere Deutungen und Vermutungen vornimmst.

Gruß
Rene


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Meine Infos kommen direkt von (verschiedenen, aber übereinstimmend) teilnehmenden Präsis, die das eben anders sehen und mitbekommen haben.

Eines der Probleme...

Spalten statt einen..

Nicht umsonst kommen ja immer mehr Kündigungen..

Und je mehr man für die desolate Leistung bezahlen muss, desto mehr werden abspringen - wirste sehen, wenn die näxte Erhöhung auf der näxten HV beschlossen werden muss...

Aber solange die VDKACler der Ausführungvon Spahn glauben, obwohl ganz klar ist, warum der das nicht öffentlich widerrufen hat (Verbot von oben, weil doch Angeln nur zur Verwertung), solange kann den VDKAClern eh keiner helfen..

Sie kriegen was sie wollen und sollen dann ruhig die unfähige DAFV-Truppe nicht nur weiter bezahlen, sondern auch jedes Jahr mehr......................

Passt scho........





PS:
Dass Du als Kassenwart des VDKAC das vielleicht anders siehst, das gestehe ich Dir natürlich zu.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (4. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



meckpomm schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Sorry, wenn ich eure Diskussion zum DAFV an dieser Stelle weitestgehend unkommentiert lasse.
> 
> ...



Nun fehlt mir immer noch ein plausibler Grund,warum gerade der VDKAC diesen BV unterstützt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



RuhrfischerPG schrieb:


> Nun fehlt mir immer noch ein plausibler Grund,warum gerade der VDKAC diesen BV unterstützt.


Weil Fehler zugeben nicht gerade zu Funktionärstugenden zählt.....................................


----------



## kati48268 (4. November 2015)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



meckpomm schrieb:


> ...
> Ich persönlich sehe in den Leitsätzen des DAFV und den Leitlinien des VDKAC weitreichendes Potential. Ich kann aber auch verwaltungsjuristisch formulierte Texte lesen, ohne es als Geschwüllst oder BlaBla abzutun (Punkt a). Das ist leider meinem Beruf geschuldet. ...


Herzlichen Glückwunsch.
Auch andere Leute haben Bildung genossen.

Befähigt dich dein Beruf denn auch zwischen Schein & Sein, Verpackung & Inhalt, Plan & Umsetzung, Anspruch & Realität zu unterscheiden?

Eigentlich wollte ich zunächst was von "Funktionärsblindheit & -wahrheiten" schreiben, aber das wäre in diesem Fall falsch, denn selbst linientreue LV-Präsis weisen in nahezu jeder Rede auf diese Widersprüche hin, ziehen halt nur nicht die (m.M.n. notwendigen) Konsequenzen, aber sie erkennen und kritisieren die bisherige Arbeit des DAFV.

Als Vorstandsmitglied des VDKACs geht nicht mal das?
Gerade weil auf Karpfenangler die "besondere Sicht" des DAFVs fällt, hätte ich besonders von deren Vertretung im BV etwas mehr Weitsicht & Reflektionsfähigkeit erwartet... #t


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Gerade weil auf Karpfenangler die "besondere Sicht" des DAFVs fällt, hätte ich besonders von deren Vertretung im BV etwas mehr Weitsicht & Reflektionsfähigkeit erwartet... #t


Man darf halt nicht zu viel erwarten ...oder überhaupt etwas.
Carpzilla hat seine Ankündigung wahr gemacht und beim Vorsitzenden des VDKAC mit einigen Fragen zum Bundesverband DAFV und all den Querelen, Austritten, Beitragserhöhung, etc. nachgehakt:

Teil 1: http://www.carpzilla.de/mag/nachgeh...digen-was-ist-los-im-dafv-nachgehakt-bei-sven
Teil 2: http://www.carpzilla.de/mag/nachgeh...digen-was-ist-los-im-dafv-nachgehakt-bei-sv-0

Meinen Dank an Carpzilla, ein Medium, welches deutlich über den üblichen Tellerrand, "welches Rig nimmt man" oder "hier ein neuer PB von..." hinausblickt. #6
Da sollten sich die großen Printmedien mal eine Scheibe von abschneiden!

Aber die Antworten... #t
Herr, schmeiß Hirn & Rückgrat vom Himmel!


Zu viel Murks ums alles anzugehen, spontan ein paar Dinge:

- gleich zu Anfang kommt das brav vom DAFV vorgegebene, auswendig gelernte Lied vom pösen, pösen Anglerboard.
_(Meine Fresse, wie peinlich!)_

- Durch das ganze Interview zieht sich, "Es ist alles so hochkompliziert mit die Politik und die EU und die Verbändes"

- die ausgetrenen & austretenden LVs sind alle doof, eigene Lobbyarbeit in Richtung Bund & EU können'se auch nich

- es sei ein hanebüchener Vorwurf, dass Frau Dr. sich einen Palast kaufen will 
_(das Wort Palast stammt von ihm - die Fakten aber kamen aus dem Munde von Frau Dr. persönlich, Herr Brux; "ein Immobilienkauf, zentrumsnah, möglichst am Wasser gelegen")_

- zum Ende des 1. Teils verliert er etwas den Faden und hackt auf LVs rum, obwohl das gar nicht die Frage oder das Thema war _(aber nun, wenn doch alles so hochkompliziert ist, passiert das schon mal)_

- DFV, Nachtangelverbot BW durch Berufsfischer bedingt, Angler, die nachts an Reusen rummachen... ;+ Wat???
_(hab mal ein Interview mit Keith Richards gelesen; da hat der währenddessen 2 Fl. Vodka abgepumpt; da war aber immer noch mehr Linie drin als bei diesem Gefasel)_

- _*der Brüller schlechthin!!!*_: 
der DAFV bekommt also von der Regierung Gesetzesentwürfe zur Stellungnahme vorgelegt - 
und hat bei Gesetzesänderungen auch noch Mitsprache_rechte_!
|bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes :m

- viel graue Theorie, was ein Bundesverband machen _könnte(!)_; 
kein Wort zu all den Patzern, nicht-angepackten Dingen, Versagen, Schüssen gegen Angler & speziell Karpfenanglern, dem Fehlen & den zugeschlagenen Türen bei den Stellen, wo Lobbyarbeit stattfinden sollte, dem EU-Budget in Höhe von 3 Kisten Schampus,...

- ABER _(und nun zitiere ich wörtlich)_: "Wir als VDKAC haben bislang immer unsere Zustimmung zu den Sachthemen signalisiert..." 
-> Ja, und genau solche Lakaien braucht es da, vielen Dank, Herr Brux.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> - gleich zu Anfang kommt das brav vom DAFV vorgegebene, auswendig gelernte Lied vom pösen, pösen Anglerboard.



Dürfen sie doch gerne - gegen Meinung hab ich persönlich jedenfalls noch nie was gehabt...

Ich hätt mir eher Gedanken gemacht, ob ich alles richtig mache, wenn sowas nicht gekommen wäre.

Und wenn die dadurch Leute neugierig machen und so Werbung für uns - danke .....
;-))))

Zum restlichen durcheinander gehenden Inhalt, der ja teilweise sich selbst entlarvt (Nachtangelverbot B-W wg. Berufsfischer: Gerade noch hat der Bezirk Südwürttemberg der Angler (wo Kath dazu gehört vom Nichtgremium Finanzkommission im DAFV) wieder GEGEN die Abschaffung gestimmt - Gott sei Dank hat trotzdem der LFV insgesamt die Abschaffung beantragt) - naja, was erwartet man von einem Verbandspräsi, der den DAFV unterstützt??

Wohl kaum die Kenntnis der tatsächlichen Lage und Fakten, sonst würde er ja anders handeln...


----------



## ...andreas.b... (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Danke kati für das Einstellen dieser links. Mir ist jetzt einiges klarer! :vik:

Zur Frage ob die Beitragserhöhungen gerechtfertigt sind wird darauf hingewiesen dass sich der DAFV die Abfindungen für die langjährigen Mitarbeiter in den Geschäftsstellen nicht leisten kann, sollte eine Geschäftsstelle geschlossen werden. #6

Und als besondere Leistung die ein Verbleiben im DAFV rechtfertigt, die bösen, bösen Sachsen haben wohl mal wieder "die vom DAFV versandten Unterlagen" nicht gelesen, wird das Weiterleiten eines Fragebogens angeführt. #6

Sagt mal, wie geil ist das denn? #q Von dem Zeug was der zum Frühstück inhaliert hat hätte ich aber gern auch was!


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Man darf halt nicht zu viel erwarten ...oder überhaupt etwas.
> Carpzilla hat seine Ankündigung wahr gemacht und beim Vorsitzenden des VDKAC mit einigen Fragen zum Bundesverband DAFV und all den Querelen, Austritten, Beitragserhöhung, etc. nachgehakt:
> 
> Teil 1: http://www.carpzilla.de/mag/nachgeh...digen-was-ist-los-im-dafv-nachgehakt-bei-sven
> ...




Als ich das Interview gestern gelesen habe, habe ich vor Lachen unter dem Tisch gelegen.
So viel Unwissenheit....als Verbands-  Vorsitzender..
Frage mich aber warum Carpzilla nicht mal bei diversen Behauptungen nachgehakt bzw. den Vorsitzenden mit der korrekten Version konfrontiert hat?
Zum Beispiel: Mitspracherecht auf EU- Ebene? 
 #r|clown::#2::#2::#2:

Will der seine Mitglieder für Dumm verkaufen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Wer nicht so tief in der angelpolitischen Materie steckt und erst mal Verbandlern noch grundsätzlich Glauben schenkt, dem muss man nachsehen, wenn da nicht so nachgehakt wird, wie wir das hier wohl machen würden.

Ich finde es schon mal gut, dass überhaupt gefragt wird von anderen Medien, da bin ich mit Kati einig - und es gibt ja noch das Anglerboard, für das der VDKAC-Präsi dankenswerter geworben hat, wo man dann über "die andere Seite der Medaille" nachlesen kann.....


----------



## Franky (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

[einmal offtopic....]

Tschja... Ich weiss nicht, wie "man" sich den Umzug in/nach Berlin vorstellt. Unser Laden hier in FFM sucht auch nach einer neuen Bleibe (rd. 350 Leutz) und steht vor einigen sinnvollen und vollkommen sinnfreien Alternativen.
Da hab ich mich mal eben spaßeshalber mit unserem Planer hingesetzt und geschaut, was denn so in unserer Hauptstadt abgeht... Mit Prämisse am Wasser und so wird's schwer. Aber man findet... Keine Ahnung, wie viel Leutchen es dort betrifft, aber Flächen zwischen 250 und 5000 m² sind zu kriegen. Inkl. Nebenkosten liegen die so zwischen 19 und 26 € pro Quadratmeter - und aus eigener Erfahrung weiss ich, dass es gerade wegen der Nebenkostenabrechnung böse Überraschungen gibt................ Da kann man auch mal schnell auf 32 - 40 €/m² kommen!
Ich wünsche auf jeden Fall viel Spaß bei der Suche - vielleicht sieht man "sie" ja demnächst hier:
http://www.vox.de/cms/sendungen/mieten-kaufen-wohnen.html


----------



## Darket (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Das Groteske ist doch, dass es zumindest online so gut wie nichts außer dem AB und bisweilen dem Thomas Günther Blog gibt. Die Informationspolitik der Verbände ist ja quasi nicht gegeben. Will heißen, dass ich entweder hier nachlesen kann oder gänzlich uninformiert bleibe. Das ist dann doch ein hausgemachtes Problem, man könnte ja auch anders informieren und dann darauf verweisen, dass man sich statt aufs AB auf die umfänglichen und vollständigen Informationen der Verbände stützen könnte. Aber dafür bräuchte es die Einsicht in welchem Jahrhundert wir leben und das Know-how das dann auch umsetzen zu können.


----------



## Thomas9904 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Auch noch ne interessante Geschichte nach dieser Kündigung:
Die ganzen Rücktritte, ob Ehren- oder jetzt Hauptamt, betrafen ja praktisch nur Ex-DAV-Leute...

Vom DAV ist praktisch keiner mehr irgendwo an verantwortlicher Stelle.

Guckt man sich das aktuelle Präsidium und die Referenten an, nach den Rücktritten/Rauswürfen von Bauersfeld, Emonts, Meinelt etc., ist glaube ich, nur noch Uwe Tempel als Referent für Casting vom Ex-DAV...

Im Präsidium selber ists neben der Präsidentin, der kompetenten Nichtanglerin Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan (Ehrenmitglied beim Ex-VDSF-LV aus SH), auch ein reines VDSF-Altherrentreffen....

Mit dem Rücktritt jetzt vom GF Freudenberg wird dieser Trend verstärkt.

Obwohl ja gerade Ex-VDSF-LV den DAFV bis jetzt verlassen haben (Bayern, B-W) oder gekündigt (RLP, Niedersachsen, SH etc.), spiegelt sich das weder in Präsidium noch jetzt in den Geschäftsstellen - geschweige denn in anglerfreundlicherer Politik - wider..

Gerüchteweise hört man aus verschiedenen Veranstaltungen immer wieder von Flurgesprächen, dass die VDSF-Altherren aus dem Präsidium es durchaus nicht schlecht finden würden, "unter sich" zu sein bei der "Arbeit", ohne die DAVler - *nicht belegbar, Gerücht,* für mich aber nachvollziehbar..

Ob man aber mit einem solchen Präsidium und dem jetzt noch flüchtenden Ex-DAV-GF wirklich den zerbröselnden Laden noch beieinander halten kann, wird sich zeigen..


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Das ist wirklich der schönste Part:


kati48268 schrieb:


> - _*der Brüller schlechthin!!!*_:
> der DAFV bekommt also von der Regierung Gesetzesentwürfe zur Stellungnahme vorgelegt -
> und hat bei Gesetzesänderungen auch noch Mitsprache_rechte_!
> |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes :m


Wenn ein Leser den Text nur überfliegt oder keine Kenntnisse über Gesetzgebungsverfahren und Verbandswesen hat, kann man ihm so was natürlich unterjubeln, so dass es sich auch am Schluss sehr schlüssig anhört, dass so ein Bundesverband notwendig ist.

Und tatsächlich haben funktionierende Lobby-Organisationen auch Drähte zu Abgeordneten, Behörden bis zu Regierungsstellen, so dass sie Einfluss nehmen können, als Experten befragt oder in Ausschüssen sich äußern können.
Davon ist der DAFV aber weiter entfernt denn je!

Ob das Desinformation ist oder Brux diesen Blödsinn selbst glaubt, kann man nicht sagen.
Bislang hat meines Wissens aber noch kein Verbandler oder DAFV-Befürworter solch heisse Luft rausgehauen.



Sharpo schrieb:


> Frage mich aber warum Carpzilla nicht mal bei diversen Behauptungen nachgehakt bzw. den Vorsitzenden mit der korrekten Version konfrontiert hat?


Ich vermute, dass es ein schriftliches Interview war, vorgegebene Fragen an denen sich Brux auslassen konnte.
Auch müsste man in den Details stecken um an neuralgischen Punkten direkt noch mal anzusetzen.
Grundsätzlich finde ich es sehr gut, dass ein Medium wie Carpzilla sich überhaupt den Themen widmet & auch kritische Fragen stellt, wo gibt es das schon ausserhalb des ABs?
Redaktionsseitig deutlich schlimmer waren die Präsine-Interviews in Rute & Rolle und Fisch & Fang, die an Hofberichterstattung grenzten.


----------



## Sharpo (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*



Darket schrieb:


> Das Groteske ist doch, dass es zumindest online so gut wie nichts außer dem AB und bisweilen dem Thomas Günther Blog gibt. Die Informationspolitik der Verbände ist ja quasi nicht gegeben. Will heißen, dass ich entweder hier nachlesen kann oder gänzlich uninformiert bleibe. Das ist dann doch ein hausgemachtes Problem, man könnte ja auch anders informieren und dann darauf verweisen, dass man sich statt aufs AB auf die umfänglichen und vollständigen Informationen der Verbände stützen könnte. Aber dafür bräuchte es die Einsicht in welchem Jahrhundert wir leben und das Know-how das dann auch umsetzen zu können.



Schiesst Du Dir jeden Tag selber eine Kugel in den Kopf?
Nein? Die Verbände und besonders der DAFV auch nicht.

Dies müssten sie wenn sie korrekt informieren würden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Ist ja schon etwas älter, dennoch.......

Es ist ja nun nicht zu leugnen dass die Karpfenanglerszene, vielleicht knapp hinter den Wettfischern, in der tatsächlichen Art der Ausübung Ihres Hobbys, am weitesten weg von den Vorstellungen und Argumentationen des Bundesverbandes hinsichtlich der Anwendung des Tierschutzgesetzes ist.

Völlig wertfrei gemeint.

Jetzt stellt sich ein Herr Brux hin, und weist auf die Bedeutung des Bundesverbandes bei Gesetzesentwürfen und als Sprachrohr gegenüber der Europäischen Union hin.

Unterstellen wir mal, der Grad dieser Bedeutung wäre tatsächlich meß- und spürbar.

Da hat doch ein Herr Brux die Chuzpe, auf die Notwendigkeit des Erhaltes eines Bundesverbandes hinzuweisen, dessen Bestreben unwiderlegbar gegen die Eckpfeiler des modernen Karpfenangelns (C&R, Anfüttern, Fangbilder, Put an take-Gewässer)gerichtet sind.

Alle Achtung !

Das kann er im Grunde nur, weil auch bei den Karpfenanglern die Masse der Anhänger sich keinen Deut um angelpolitische Themen kümmert.

Was mag die Überzeugung eines Herrn Brux sein?

Wie glaubt er, dass die Interessen seiner Klientel durch diesen Bundesverband nachhaltig vertreten werden?

Über er hier nicht Verrat an denen, die zu vertreten er gewählt wurde? Absicht, Unwissenheit, Naivität?

Ich weiß es nicht.

Was ich weiß ist, dass es nicht Claqueure wie Herr Brux sind, die dem Angeln in Deutschland das Wasser abgraben, sondern die tumbe Ignoranz derjenigen, die solche Aspiranten in Ämter wählen bzw. deren kontraproduktive Haltung stillschweigend dulden oder gar nicht erst zur Kenntnis nehmen. 

*Merke:*

Wenn hinter Dir Leute mit Gewehren stehen, und vor Dir jemand ein Loch gräbt, könnte es sich um Dein Grab handeln.


----------



## RuhrfischerPG (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: VDKAC - Karpfenangler im DAFV*

Zutreffend analysiert.

Irgendwie gaga das ganze.

Überzeugte Fans von Swingerclubs würden wohl kaum eine Vereinigung gründen,sich damit dann Sexunlustigen Asketen anschliessen, um dann bei letzteren auf eine liberale Umdenke zu hoffen?

So naiv ist im richtigen Leben, mit Ausnahme des dt.Angelverbands
michel,wohl niemand.


----------

